# Fischreiher



## Bossi (30. Sep. 2006)

Ich habe fast zahme Fische und teilwise Flache Uferzonen.
wie kann ich mich schützen,habe ein Netz um den Teich gelegt und ein 
Draht in ca. 50cm. Höhe gespannt.


----------



## Annett (30. Sep. 2006)

*AW:  Fischreiher*

Hallo,

an die anderen User: falls es interessiert, Bilder von Bossi gibts hier.

@Bossi

Das Thema "Fischreiher" wurde schon ziemlich oft "durchgekaut". ->Suchfunktion benutzt? Was noch funktionieren könnte sind: Reiherschreck, wachsamer Hund im Garten, und Sachen, die ich niemals nicht vorschlagen würde 
Draht und Netz müßten doch eigentlich was bringen, wenn sie richtig angebracht sind. (Netz hoch genug über den Teich gespannt+unten geschlossen und/oder Draht in der richtigen Höhe außen rum)
Das Netz ist dann auch prima als Laubschutz zu gebrauchen.


----------

